# Big Humpty and Medlock tunnel - Manchester



## TheVicar (May 20, 2008)

I visited Big Humpty on Saturday. It's not exactly a drain, but an interestingly shaped tunnel on the River Medlock.

This is the infall







At the edge of the infall, the soft stone has been eroded by the water and formed an interesting pattern.
















From the tunnel's outfall, the river runs for just over half a mile in a cool red brick river bed with a deep centre channel.







This Manchester library image shows the infall in 1940





This Manchester library image shows the infall in 1908





Around the corner from Big Humpty's outfall is the entrance to the Minger which has been secured with a tough new lock and chain since I last passed through this way a month ago.






Further downstream is the longer Medlock tunnel which was worth a little tour.











A short way in to the tunnel on the right hand side is what I thought was a CSO, but on closer inspection appeared to be a storm/road drain judging by the clean water, leaves, crisp packets and candy wrappers on the grille.
About 10m in to the drain, the water entered from above down a vertical pipe.











The tunnel curved for a while before light could be seen at the other end. 











But before the end of the tunnel is reached, there is a great staircase on the left hand side which leads up to what must be an overflow sluice on the canal.






Finally there is no dry way out at the end of the tunnel so I returned the way I came in.






This Manchester libraries image shows the tunnel in 1902 when the river level was very low!


----------



## Neosea (May 20, 2008)

Interesting egg shaped tunnel! Thanks for the photo's


----------



## oldscrote (May 21, 2008)

hey your reverence mighty fine pics,but begs the question why did the old boys put the river into a tunnel?


----------



## TheVicar (May 21, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> hey your reverence mighty fine pics,but begs the question why did the old boys put the river into a tunnel?



The river runs for about 1/3rd mile in the tunnel because the ground above is used as a huge car park for a major sports facility. It was probably used for something more industrial before that though.


----------



## Gibbo (May 21, 2008)

I love the staircase:


----------



## LittleMike (May 21, 2008)

Is the staircase gated off then? Or can you go up it?


----------



## TheVicar (May 21, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> Is the staircase gated off then? Or can you go up it?



No, you can go right to the top where the headroom becomes very low at about 3ft and the atmosphere becomes strangely warm and very humid. A passage leads ahead for about 15ft until it ends at a sluice. The water coming down the stairs is leakage from around the edges of the sluice.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2008)

Cooool looking explore TV!!

The size of Big Humpty (no exaggeration there!) 
Like Gibbo, I particulary like the shot looking up the canal sluice overflow 
Nice work matey!

Lb


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 21, 2008)

Nice! Weird shape


----------



## Foxylady (May 21, 2008)

Love those worn-away stones. Really nice looking tunnel and interesting too. Good report and pics, TV.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 22, 2008)

I went here today, it's a great place for relaxed noseying, thanks for the pics, they spurred me on.

TnM


----------

